# MIDLAND TEXAS EASTER BASH APRIL 8,2012



## junbugg (Apr 5, 2007)

ESTILO CAR CLUB HOSTING EATER PICNIC​


----------



## caddyking80 (Jan 12, 2010)

AWREADY "MIDTOWNS FINEST C.C." WILL B THERE .. COME HAVE A GOOD TIME ...


----------



## junbugg (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## junbugg (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## ~ 432 SIXTY 3 ~ (Jan 2, 2007)

*2011 Easter Pictures

















*


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

Tug of war last years winners 432 ridaz will deff. be in da house, bad azz time last year ..... Pm. Me holmes c what we gotta do for this year GRACIAS...


----------



## junbugg (Apr 5, 2007)

Not this year! LoL we got this year ha ha haaaaaah!!:machinegun::fool2::run::nono::chuck::fool2::inout::werd:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

We doing the bike give aways this year.... ps. I hired 2 summos for our team lol..jk..


----------



## junbugg (Apr 5, 2007)

pitbull_432 said:


> We doing the bike give aways this year.... ps. I hired 2 summos for our team lol..jk..


Yeah were doing that and more.can't wait it will be here before you know it. There's going to be a car hop too.


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hell ya i broke my lil white s-10 hopping there last year twisted the a-arm but i just finished her upgrade..goodtimes homie goodtimes...


----------



## locoloco62 (May 24, 2005)

Midland and San Antonio chapters will be in the house.


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

Ttmft


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

Up up up


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

TTTuffin:


----------



## junbugg (Apr 5, 2007)

having a get together at 901 San Andres midland Tx. for all car clubs to organize eatser bash every body welcome Feb. 18, 2012 for any info call Junior Castro @ 634 3758!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yup yup


----------



## junbugg (Apr 5, 2007)

Every one ready for tha bash! Lets make this year a good one more rides tha better hommies! " DOING IT WITH STYLE"


----------



## DignityStyle (Feb 3, 2006)

Man, we're gonna Max out that park in no time!!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 81cut (Jul 1, 2009)

hey junior wat time we meeting up at your shop?


----------



## junbugg (Apr 5, 2007)

At Five hommie!!!


----------



## junbugg (Apr 5, 2007)

Every body meeting at my shop saturday at five o,clock everybody invited hatters as well!!! Lol:fool2: Clubs are what make events like this happen, "one" can't do it alone!!! Hope every-one comes with good intentions and make the best of it like last year!!:thumbsup:


----------



## El Chingon 53 (Dec 3, 2010)

I will be there homie!


----------



## El Chingon 53 (Dec 3, 2010)

I will be there homie!


----------



## Fuego 84 (Feb 11, 2009)

Wut up all!!!!!! Ghetto Dreams will be in attendance once more!!!!! I will definitely see u all this weekend at JR Castro's shop (that's if I don't get called in to work)!!!!!!!


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

Lets keep this on da first page West texas up...


----------



## junbugg (Apr 5, 2007)

pitbull_432 said:


> Lets keep this on da first page West texas up...


Just wanted to say thanks to all car clubs for attending meeting and all the great inputs!


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## Blue Demon 94 (Feb 24, 2010)

GOOD TURN OUT THIS PAST SATURDAY!!!!! LOOKING FORWARD TO EASTER WEEKEND!!!


----------



## junbugg (Apr 5, 2007)

Blue Demon 94 said:


> GOOD TURN OUT THIS PAST SATURDAY!!!!! LOOKING FORWARD TO EASTER WEEKEND!!!


By the way people are talking it looks like the park is is going to be packed lets get out there early!


----------



## Fuego 84 (Feb 11, 2009)

Much PROPS to ESTILO CC for throwing a great meeting and also for being the club to help get this event "ORGANIZED" again!!!!!! We all only can get better each year this event happens!!!!! Much Respect to all the clubs participating to make this a bad ass Easter Picnic!!!!

:worship:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Fuego 84 said:


> Much PROPS to ESTILO CC for throwing a great meeting and also for being the club to help get this event "ORGANIZED" again!!!!!! We all only can get better each year this event happens!!!!! Much Respect to all the clubs participating to make this a bad ass Easter Picnic!!!!
> 
> :worship:


Yeah what he said:wave:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

Its gonna b a good one fellazz


----------



## junbugg (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks homies all we can say is that it couldn't happen with out all the clubs coming togeather!:shh:


----------



## LaMuerte79 (Nov 20, 2011)

TTT from Nuestra Vida C.C. :thumbsup: was over there this past weekend, the weather was all [email protected]%ked up .


----------



## junbugg (Apr 5, 2007)

were in west texas can you say the weather is good!!!:run:


----------



## El Chingon 53 (Dec 3, 2010)

It was a great day today....till the wind started!


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

ESTILO DALLAS CHAPTER WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT ARE BROTHERS


----------



## junbugg (Apr 5, 2007)

Already John can't wait ya'll bringing rides and how many to get all our spots ready!:sprint:


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

I THINK JUST TWO BRO IF SOMETHING CHANGE'S ILL LET U KNOW BRO


----------



## Fuego 84 (Feb 11, 2009)

I thought I would bump the page!!!!!!!!!

BUMP! BUMP! BUMP!

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)

214Tex said:


> Yeah what he said:wave:




Hey there 214Tex we miss you hold it down for us in Dallas much love....


----------



## Fuego 84 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey JR!!!!! And any other homies!!!!!! What are the latest updates, if any?


----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)

Midland's Dignity will be there and a few cars from AZ :nicoderm:


----------



## Fuego 84 (Feb 11, 2009)

Droppnig a BUMP! :boink:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

:angel:ANGELITOS CC :angel:
WOULD LIKE TO BE THERE THIS YEAR BUT WOULD LIKE SOME MORE INFO ON IT LIKE DO WE HAVE TO CAMP OUT TO SAVE A SPOT OR JUST SHOW UP EARLY WHAT TIME TO WHAT TIME EVERYTHING STARTS DO THEY HAVE PITS AND TABLES THERE OR DO WE BRING R OWN CAN WE DRINK BEER THERE OR DO WE HAVE TO PUT IT N A CUP JUST WOUNDERING SO WE CAN BE PREPERD IS THERE A CRUZ BE4 OR AFTER EVERYTHING IS OVER R THE COPS AHOES OUT THERE  JUST SO WE CAN BRING CARS THAT ARE ALL UP TO DATE OTHER THEN THAT WE WILL C YALL DOWN THERE THIS YEAR 
​


----------



## Fuego 84 (Feb 11, 2009)

Sr. Castro

As fas as I know, you can drink there but u do have to keep it in a cup. U will have to bring everything needed for the grilling including grills, tables, chairs, canopies, etc.... I believe all the clubs are going to start arriving around 8:00am to start setting up thier spots. its a first come first spot kind of deal. It will go on till about 5:00 or 6:00pm. As far as laws are concerned I could not say. But everyone is welcome.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

THANKS FUEGO84 


C YALL OUT THERE


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

Couple weeks away n dont forget the hoppers


----------



## junbugg (Apr 5, 2007)

For any more info call me634 3758 thanks


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

bump 4 west tx


----------



## Fuego 84 (Feb 11, 2009)

Just thought I would drop a line and also that if i am still correct, they are needing 500 eggs from each car club attending the East Bash. Hope to see everyone out there.


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)

It's almost that time...


----------



## Fuego 84 (Feb 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## junbugg (Apr 5, 2007)

whats up D-Town ya'll gonna be here representing! Last year we kept it going :naughty:till 9pm. it was great good times and no problems!!:naughty::twak:


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

hope so bro


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Yessir! ill be at this event! come show the world how yall do it in West Texas!!!!*


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

IMPALAS will be there!TAKING THE WOLRD OVER 1 IMPALA AT A TIME!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)

:h5:


214Tex said:


>


----------



## junbugg (Apr 5, 2007)

THATS WHATS UP! MIDLAND IS GOING TO BE THE TOWN TO BE IN ON EASTER SUNDAY! I HOPE THE PARK IS GOING TO BIG ENOUGH BY SOUND OF IT ITS GOING TO BE A BIG TURN OUT!


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

BIG SHOUT OUT TO ESTILO MIDLAND FOR MAKING HAPPEN MUCH LOVE AND PROPS!!!!!!!!ESTILO POR VIDA HAPPY EASTER TO ALL


----------



## Fuego 84 (Feb 11, 2009)

*hno:hno: And the count-down beggins!!!!!! hno:hno:

GHETTO DREAMS WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE!!!!!!!

"GHETTO DREAM ALL DAY, EVERYDAY...... I'M GHETTO FOR REAL!!!!......"*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

ttt!!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ANGELITOS C.C.
T*T*T​


----------



## locoloco62 (May 24, 2005)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE FOLLOWING CLUBS THAT HELPED BRING ROLLN TO MIDLAND FOR THE EASTER PICNIC IMPALAS,432 RIDAZ,MIDTOWNS FINEST,LOW OBSESSION,WEST TX. FINEST!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

WHATS UP MIDTOWN 
WHATS THE WEATHER LOOKING LIKE 
FOR EASTER SUNDAY 
ANGELITOS CC ​


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

Dominance cc 2012 Picnic may 19th floyd gwynn park 
>>>> click here for the link >>>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/331345-dominance-cc-picnic-2012-a.html


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT!!!!


----------



## Estilo66Noe (Feb 28, 2012)

dirty_duece said:


> Dominance cc 2012 Picnic may 19th floyd gwynn park
> >>>> click here for the link >>>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/3:werd:31345-dominance-cc-picnic-2012-a.html


i went last year b there again da more rides da better


----------



## Estilo66Noe (Feb 28, 2012)

jUST WANT EVERYBODY 2 KNOW THAT ESTILO HAS A CAR CLUB MEMBER CHECK QUE KNOWN AS 10/40 HAS A DAUGHTER IN DA HOSPITAL SHE IS VERY ILL .Just keep his family n thoughts & prayers.Hes a good person so lets pull 4 him


----------



## greedy64 (Dec 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:What up! What up! Impalas c.c. will be raffling a set of 13" tires a value of $220 plus, for only $20 dollars a ticket, we all know these tires are gettin harder & harder to get so hit us up at the picnic trust me u can't miss us :thumbsup:


----------



## backyardhitters (Mar 2, 2012)

showing up for the kids to have a good time,check out the low lows and all the car clubs coming out to rep the cause.


----------



## Fuego 84 (Feb 11, 2009)

JUST STOPPING BY TO SAY IT'S GONNA BE ON AND POPPING THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!! 


:run:


----------



## locoloco62 (May 24, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT!!!


----------



## Estilo66Noe (Feb 28, 2012)

locoloco62 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT!!!


TMFT CRUZ U R ALRITE


----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)

Ghetto Dreams is ready for the picnic...


----------



## locoloco62 (May 24, 2005)

Estilo66Noe said:


> TMFT CRUZ U R ALRITE


I'm good homie you ready for sun?its going to be on!!!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt any news
on the weather


----------



## Backyard Hitters Kustoms (Nov 22, 2011)

EASTER BASH was great,plenty of beutiful rides, great music, a lot of car clubs from everywhere! anyone have any pics? shout out to sergio KING OF THE STREETS! GREAT GREAT TURNOUT! The 62 BBQ pit was Craaazy. Rollin Videos out representing was also crazy!!
Great Weekend cant wait for next years bash.Much props to all who showed up and participated.


----------



## jv89 (Nov 9, 2007)

Where the pics


----------



## El Chingon 53 (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)

View attachment 463109
View attachment 463110
View attachment 463111
View attachment 463112


----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## cilla77 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:







cilla77 said:


> View attachment 463105
> View attachment 463106
> View attachment 463107
> View attachment 463108


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

It was a good day


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

awesome day, need to keep it going for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## greedy64 (Dec 27, 2010)

[/ATTACH]


----------



## greedy64 (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## greedy64 (Dec 27, 2010)

:worship: Impalas c.c


dirty_duece said:


> TTT





greedy64 said:


> View attachment 464274
> View attachment 464275
> View attachment 464276
> View attachment 464277
> ...


----------



## greedy64 (Dec 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:[/ATTACH]


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

greedy64 said:


> View attachment 464274
> View attachment 464275
> View attachment 464276
> View attachment 464277
> ...


LOOKING GOOD IMPALAS


----------

